# Top up/top down trunk space



## JohnBamber (Mar 26, 2006)

What I'm confused about is how the trunk space factor plays into the top being up or down... 
Does the top fit into it's own compartment in the trunk? Or does it share the space with whatever you have in there? When you open the top, and it puts itself into the trunk, does it smush whatever's in there? Also, how do you open the trunk to put stuff in/out, I saw the video how the system automatically opens the trunk to put the top in, is that how you open it to put stuff in/out?
This is most likely my next car! I've had my B6 since March and I'm already curious about the Eos. I hope it is a big seller so it doesn't get discontinued in the next 3 years... I'll be in the market for a new one in March of '09


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Top up/top down trunk space (JohnBamber)*

The trunk includes a moveable divider; the top stores outside this divider. When the divider is raised (first picture below), you have a bit over 10 cubic feet of space inside it, and the top won't open. When the divider is lowered (second and third pictures), you have a little under 7 cubic feet of space inside it. If you put things outside the lowered divider, it might interfere with the top when it is opened. Don't do that.








As shown in the photos, the trunk opens normally for loading cargo, as well as opening "backwards" for stowing the top.


























_Modified by flubber at 9:44 AM 7-9-2006_


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Top up/top down trunk space (flubber)*

Does anyone know if the pass thru flap in the middle of the back seat is functional with the top down?


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Top up/top down trunk space (jaxJetta1.8t)*

yeah I've seen something about it being a ski/snowboard pass through. I've seen it open with the top down in a picture on the internet I think.


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

That doesn't look very big, but it is much better than the competition. The Pontiac G6 hardtop convertible, has 6 cubic feet with the top up and only 2 with the top down. It was tested in the August Car and Driver and the trunk looks super tiny. The Eos one looks giant in comparison.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (chewym)*

The Eos' trunk space is pretty competitive against the Volvo C70 as well. They have about the same amount of space when the top is open, but the C70 doesn't have a flat load floor, and the space is much less accessible. It has a special lifter mechanism in the trunk to move the roof out of the way to get at the cargo, but that seems to take about the same amount of time as closing the roof would. It doesn't look like the C70's pass-through is usable when the roof is open either.
http://www.motoring.co.za/inde...d=381

_Quote »_Volvo claims the C70's boot is "unusually spacious" for a convertible of this size. It will take 400 litres with the roof up and 200 litres with the roof down – but the space is very irregular and includes a recess in the floor that just ain't gonna take a real-life suitcase.

http://www.topgear.com/drives/....html

_Quote »_The roof is the news. If it's good when it's up, top down there are issues. It isn't so much that it eats the top half of the boot (which it does), but that it blocks all access to the remainder. 
So to get anything in or out you have to work your weary way through an infurating ritual of opening the bootlid, pressing a special button to half-raise the assembly, waiting for that to whirr its way up, then wrestling with a protective baggage/gubbins separator and... oh, forget it.
So you'll leave your stuff in the back seats.











_Modified by flubber at 7:17 AM 7-10-2006_


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (flubber)*

I guess this means that the Eos has the best trunk room out of any hardtop, well against the two current competitors, there are rumors of the Chrysler Sebring getting a hardtop convertible.
For comparison here is the trunk of the G6


----------

